# دارة ارسال و استقبال لاسلكي



## فدياس (23 سبتمبر 2009)

أرجو المساعدة في الحصول على دارة ارسال و استقبال لاسلكي بدون أن تحد تشويش على دارات ارسال و استقبال لاسلكي مجاورة أرجو الرد السريع لأني في امس الحاجة لها من أجل مشروع جامعي


----------



## rost11 (27 سبتمبر 2009)

thannnnnnnnnnnks and merci beaucoup


----------



## فيديو فادي (20 فبراير 2010)

مشكورة جهودكم


----------



## alsaneyousef (20 فبراير 2010)

http://www.google.ie/imgres?imgurl=http://www.qsl.net/va3iul/Homebrew_RF_Circuit_Design_Ideas/27MHz_RC_Receiver.gif&imgrefurl=http://www.qsl.net/va3iul/Homebrew_RF_Circuit_Design_Ideas/Homebrew_RF_Circuit_Design_Ideas.htm&h=753&w=945&sz=27&tbnid=75JsM6ye4QLPPM:&tbnh=118&tbnw=148&prev=/images%3Fq%3DR/C%2BRECEIVER&hl=en&usg=__HaGQyhPirAo6fGNIA5YWNGXx6Sc=&ei=3P4rS8CNCZbAmgPl1rGKCQ&sa=X&oi=image_result&resnum=4&ct=image&ved=0CBMQ9QEwAw


----------



## طائر الصحراء (20 فبراير 2010)

لم افهم الدائرة يرجى التوضيح اكثر


----------



## haroush5 (22 فبراير 2010)

وانا ابحث على هذه الدائرة كذلك الرجاء المساعدة


----------



## masterlove (12 أبريل 2010)

dsfdsf


----------



## khaled hariri (25 أبريل 2010)

la;,v


----------



## بطروخه (9 مايو 2010)

thanks a lot eng . alsaneyousef


----------



## monono (9 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته أريد الدارة الكهربائية لصنع جهاز إرسال وإستقبال الصوت وأرجوا المساعدة من المهندسين


----------



## tl01001 (12 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## Eng_Obidah (13 مايو 2010)

بوركت أناملكم


----------



## حسام ابوغوش (10 يناير 2012)

اريد دارات الرسال والفرق بينها


----------

